# interesting email



## ZEKE (Jun 4, 2008)

here is an interesting email i just got. i thought i should share this.
_________________________________

How many zeros in a billion?







This is too true to be funny. 

The next time you hear a politician use the 
word 'billion' in a casual manner, think about 
whether you want the 'politicians' spending 
YOUR tax money.


A billion is a difficult number to comprehend,
but one advertising agency did a good job of 
putting that figure into some perspective in 
one of it's releases. 


A.

A billion seconds ago it was 1959. 

B.

A billion minutes ago Jesus was alive. 

C.

A billion hours ago our ancestors were 
living in the Stone Age. 

D.

A billion days ago no-one walked on the earth on two feet. 

E.

A billion dollars ago was only

8 hours and 20 minutes,

at the rate our government

is spending it.




While this thought is still fresh in our brain...

let's take a look at New Orleans .....

It's amazing what you can learn with some simple division.





Louisiana Senator,

Mary Landrieu (D)

is presently askingCongress for

250 BILLION DOLLARS

to rebuild New Orleans . Interesting number...

what does it mean? 

A.

Well... if you are one of the 484,674 residents of New Orleans

(every man, woman, and child)

you each get $516,528.

B.

Or... if you have one of the 188,251 homes in 
New Orleans , your home gets $1,329,787. 

C.

Or... if you are a family of four...

your family gets $2,066,012.


Washington, D. C HELLO!

Are all your calculators broken??


Accounts Receivable Tax 
Building Permit Tax 
CDL License Tax 
Cigarette Tax 
Corporate Income Tax 
Dog License Tax 
Federal Income Tax 
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA) 
Fishing License Tax 
Food License T ax 
Fuel Permit Tax 
Gasoline Tax 
Hunting License Tax 
Inheritance Tax 
Inventory Tax 
IRS Interest Charges (tax on top of tax) 
IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax) 
Liquor Tax 
Luxury Tax 
Marriage License Tax 
Medicare Tax 
Property Tax 
Real Estate Tax 
Service charge taxes 
Social Security Tax 
Road Usage Tax (Truckers) 
Sales Taxes 
Recreational Vehicle Tax
School Tax 
State Income Tax 
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA) 
Telephone Federal Excise Tax 
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax 
Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Tax 
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax! 
Tele phone Recurring and Non-recurring Charges Tax 
Telephone State and Local Tax 
Telephone Usage Charge Tax 
Utility Tax 
Vehicle License Registration Tax 
Vehicle Sales Tax 
Watercraft Registration Tax 
Well Permit Tax 
Workers Compensation Tax 

STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY?


Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago...
and our nation was the most prosperous in the world.


We had absolutely no national debt...

We had the largest middle class in the world...

and Mom stayed home to raise the kids. 

What happened?

Can you spell 'politicians!' 

And I still have to

press '1'

for English. 

I hope this goes around the

USA

at least 100 times 

What the heck happened?????


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 4, 2008)

That's pretty good. Sounds like good sense to me. I hate all forms of politicians myself and the corrupt government they represent. We don't live in the country our for fathers died for.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 4, 2008)

It really is depressing how much money America is spending... and people wonder why the economy has gone to sh*t.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is Snopes explanation. http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/trivia/billions.asp


----------



## Nero (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats some crazy stuff there!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 5, 2008)

thats unreal


----------

